# cool video



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## ^Skiff^ (Oct 6, 2011)

Agreed!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Tight video!!


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rayreds (May 7, 2013)

*Great Video*

Will be there Oct 20, 2013 Thanks for the look:fish:


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Cool video, looks like the Carolinas.

Now to nitpick. *That guy will get someone stung by a stingray!!!!* Just a matter of time.

Bare footed and lifting his feet out of the water with each step. Those of us with more than a few gray hairs and years of coastal fishing know better. Little rays (6"-10" across) sting as well as a big one. Extremely hard to see in mixed grass especially with eyes on a the cool tailing redfish.

Stingrays eat almost the same food as redfish. So when redfish are there so are stingrays.

Twice I've been with buddies who got stung. It was horrible.

I'll quite preaching.

Pete A.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

barefoot wading is not for me either id be more worried about stepping on a shell or something else.everyone i know who has got hit by a ray were in thigh to waist deep water not shin deep except the ones in the surf who got nailed right at the waters edge.in the 70s and 80s you would be a fool to wade barefoot with all the blue crabs that roamed the flats.a good friend of mine had one latch on to his big toe at the old fish pass and still has the scar today.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

In '84 had a buddy get hit by a small ray along the causeway to Pt A. in about 12" of water. He had tennis shoes on but it went in through the canvas into his Achilles heal. We had to carry him to car. He was on crutches for a long time.

Pete A.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't get into the water w/o at least my ray guards, if not my ray boots as well. They might be cumbersome, but I'd feel pretty dang stupid sitting in the ER after getting hit, knowing that my guards were in my truck and I didn't want to wear them.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Worm Drowner said:


> I don't get into the water w/o at least my ray guards, if not my ray boots as well. They might be cumbersome, but I'd feel pretty dang stupid sitting in the ER after getting hit, knowing that my guards were in my truck and I didn't want to wear them.


so did you like the video?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool video. And I know the dude with the beard, Capt. Preston Sutter. Fished with him a couple times. He knows his business. Good kid too, only like 30.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome video! Hope the cooler weather gets the fish going. Been down to RP a few times the last couple of months and it's been slow. Too much water the last time I was down there.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

What a video. Thanks and wish I was there!!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Xplorin08 said:


> Awesome video! Hope the cooler weather gets the fish going. Been down to RP a few times the last couple of months and it's been slow. Too much water the last time I was down there.


this high water has kicked my butt the last too weeks.i fished an area today that is normally dry hoping to find some fish like this guy in the video but no luck.did not see anything today.:hairout:


----------



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome video.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Great video, thanks


----------



## Sweaty Yeti (Sep 8, 2013)

Great video, got to love what that high def video can show these days. Thanks for the vid.


----------

